# Pickups for LOW TUNINGS. Drop G, F#, E



## Joshua_Bolling (May 26, 2012)

Hey it's Josh again, i'm trying to find the perfect pickups to fit my Schecter c-7.
I play very low tunings such as the ones above (G,F#,E)
And i've been thinking to myself that my pickups need replaced, they're too muddy sounding. What pickups do you assure will fit these tunings, and also sound clear and bright, with a nice low end, rather than a muddy sounding piece of crap.
I was thinking maybe a DiMarzio Evo 7(Bridge) and a DiMarzio Blaze 7(Neck).

Please help!!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 26, 2012)

I'd say the D-Activator 
Had great results with them for low tunings, they just don't get muddy. No matter how low you tune or how much gain you use.
Tight/clear as fuck.


----------



## Purelojik (May 26, 2012)

aftermath for sure. tighest pickup and great articulation. bought it because of the hype but now understand why people love it. also i can understand why some people cant get along with it- theres the mid resonance spike that i love but some might find undesirable you gotta hear a buncha clips to see if its something you think you'd like. the response is fantastic and even in the bridge position the cleans are great


----------



## broj15 (May 26, 2012)

I second the recomendation for the D activator. Great sounding pickup and very tight.


----------



## Jakke (May 26, 2012)

Seymour Duncan Fullshred, extremely tight and focused.


----------



## sell2792 (May 26, 2012)

D Activator, or maybe even the D Activator X's.


----------



## Joshua_Bolling (May 27, 2012)

Well then hell yeah! I'll have to go with the D-activator. I hope i like it. Which i'm sure i will.

Thanks you guys!!


----------



## BabUShka (May 27, 2012)

If you want to go the "easy way/route" then EMG 81 is a way much cleaner pickup than the 707s that comes with your C7. My Hellraiser have this in bridge, and they are very like the regular 81. Tight and clear.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 27, 2012)

I have an Evo 7 for a drop G tuning right now, but i would look into the D activator if i were to get a pickup for it today. Right now i'm pinin' for a BKP Black Hawk 7 though.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (May 27, 2012)

BKP black dog

</thread>


----------



## AscendingMatt (May 27, 2012)

ummm lundgrens?


----------



## Explorer (May 27, 2012)

A lot of discussion about how your pickups sound muddy... but no indication of what you're running those pickups through.

In other words, is it the pickups causing the problem? What are you using for sound reinforcement? What string gauge are you using for that low E1? You should nail down if the problem lies with the pickups before replacing them, don't you think?


----------



## vanesishe (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello, guys! I'm concerned about a similar issue. I'm looking for pickup for 7 str.guitar has mahogany body with padauk top(similar to maple), bolt on bubinga neck. Tuning is F#. I'm torn between Evolution, D-Sonic, D Activator. If wouldn't the Evo too thin and treble, and D-sonic too dark and bassy or muddy. D activator is interesting for me, too, but it has rather high output. What would you recommend? I want the crisp, clear and tight sound. Clean is not important to me.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd highly recommend the Lundgren M7 series. They're much tighter than Aftermaths without the mid spike (I just tested an Aftermath myself and will be switching back to my usual Lundgren M series...) Especially for low tunings, they have immense clarity and a super tight distortion.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jun 19, 2012)

Id say the M7, bkp Painkiller or blackdog.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jun 19, 2012)

Some of the best tones i've heard with tunings that low was a dude using Painkillers on a Les Paul(!) in Drop E :S


----------



## Lace Music Products (Jun 19, 2012)

try the Lace Drop and Gains. They are made for drop tunings. They articulate as you drop your tuning down without any degregation in your note (s). Added bonus; passive no batteries needed.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a Dimarzio Blaze I need to get rid of, I already sold the M7 I had in the bridge of my old 7. 

I personally adore my EMGs. I started with them 14 years ago, tried tons of pickups since then, and it feels great to be back using them.


----------



## KiD Cudi (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd definitely go with aftermaths they're incredibly clear and tight. I've got them in my Schecter Loomis


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 19, 2012)

As much as I've heard about black dogs being great. I've seen very very small amounts of people buying them. Makes me wonder if anyone has bought them


----------



## Jayd41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lace Music Products said:


> try the Lace Drop and Gains. They are made for drop tunings. They articulate as you drop your tuning down without any degregation in your note (s). Added bonus; passive no batteries needed.


 
I had a set of these in my baritone that I tuned down to A and it sounded incredible.
Unfortunately these people are looking for 7 string pickups and Lace only makes 6 string Drop and Gains.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 25, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> As much as I've heard about black dogs being great. I've seen very very small amounts of people buying them. Makes me wonder if anyone has bought them



I own Black Dogs, but I would not recommend them for bright guitars. But they are as good as advertised, super tight, fat and awesome for low tunings!


----------



## chopeth85 (Jun 25, 2012)

Joshua_Bolling said:


> Hey it's Josh again, i'm trying to find the perfect pickups to fit my Schecter c-7.
> I play very low tunings such as the ones above (G,F#,E)
> And i've been thinking to myself that my pickups need replaced, they're too muddy sounding. What pickups do you assure will fit these tunings, and also sound clear and bright, with a nice low end, rather than a muddy sounding piece of crap.
> I was thinking maybe a DiMarzio Evo 7(Bridge) and a DiMarzio Blaze 7(Neck).
> ...




i think the problem is the guitar wood...very low tunning and maoghany...in any case, miracle man or aftermath fits well in that situation. I prefer miracle man tone and low end.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 25, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> I own Black Dogs, but I would not recommend them for bright guitars. But they are as good as advertised, super tight, fat and awesome for low tunings!


Any clips?


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 26, 2012)

Either a D Activator or a D Activator neck in the bridge.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 29, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Any clips?



Nothing recorded yet, but I will be soon, too much pre-production work and a really busy real job life at the moment. Don't count on anything quick.


----------



## no_dice (Jun 29, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> As much as I've heard about black dogs being great. I've seen very very small amounts of people buying them. Makes me wonder if anyone has bought them



I bought a set for my PRS baritone, but I have yet to play them, as I've been waiting months for it to be refinished.


----------



## TTWC Ben (Jul 26, 2012)

Someone above mentioned trying EMG 81-7's. I used to tune to F with a set of those and there was little clarity and it just generally sounded muddy as hell, steer clear!

I can voucher for both the D Activator and the Aftermath, both are great with low tunings!


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 26, 2012)

Seymour Duncan Blackouts.


----------



## Hemorrhage (Jul 27, 2012)

Joshua_Bolling said:


> Hey it's Josh again, i'm trying to find the perfect pickups to fit my Schecter c-7.
> I play very low tunings such as the ones above (G,F#,E)
> And i've been thinking to myself that my pickups need replaced, they're too muddy sounding. What pickups do you assure will fit these tunings, and also sound clear and bright, with a nice low end, rather than a muddy sounding piece of crap.
> I was thinking maybe a DiMarzio Evo 7(Bridge) and a DiMarzio Blaze 7(Neck).
> ...



Lundgren M7 definitely. Very good for low tunings, available both in normal and EMG size. If i do not remember wrong, C-7 uses the EMG's? 

Got m7's on my Amfisound baritone 7 and they are amazing if not brilliant. They are a bit expensive when compared to the other but worth every dime.


----------

